# You too can make an animal costume with ordinary household items!



## Carol (Mar 8, 2007)

You too can make an animal costume with ordinary household items!  

Mind-numbingly creative 


Why...you could be...a moose!


----------



## Carol (Mar 8, 2007)

You could be...an elephant!


----------



## Carol (Mar 8, 2007)

A frog...hey, maybe he's been out of work since The WB went defunct


----------



## Carol (Mar 8, 2007)

A kangaroo...


----------



## Carol (Mar 8, 2007)

A seal...


----------



## Carol (Mar 8, 2007)

Or....an Ostrich!









I don't know who this fellow is but...I thought these photos were awesome!


----------



## LuzRD (Mar 8, 2007)

i got a pretty good laugh out of them myself 
thanks Carol


----------



## Drac (Mar 9, 2007)

:lfao: :lfao:


----------



## Jade Tigress (Mar 9, 2007)

Now there's someone with too much time on their hands. LOL!


----------



## Shaderon (Mar 9, 2007)

OMG!  That's hilarious!


----------



## crushing (Mar 9, 2007)

Nice!  Those are much better than the wolfman costume I once made out of cotton balls and Karo syrup.  What a mess that was to clean up.  Didn't do my teen complexion at the time any good either, that's for sure!


----------

